# Stahls’ Offers Ultimate Guide To Design, Size And Placement E-Book



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With the continuing trend toward more and different print placements on garments, determining the correct location and size for a design can be a challenge and also factor into the quality of the overall effect. To smooth the way, Stahls’ has put together a 23-page comprehensive collection of graphic size and placement resources in a free e-book. 

The “Ultimate Guide to Design Size and Placement” provides tools and tips for effectively placing and sizing designs on all kinds of apparel and accessories. From sports uniforms to promotional items, it introduces you to popular design sizes for names, numbers and logos. You’ll learn about traditional placements as well as trendy new ones. 

There’s also heat printing tips and tricks to ensure your success. Download your copy at https://www.stahls.com/heat-transfer-design-size-placement.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

